# Handy mit Vertrag, aber andere Sim-Karte?



## BlackBaCEx (20. Juli 2009)

Hi!
Wollte mal wissen, ob es eig. möglich ist, dass wenn ich einen Vertrag zusammen mit einem Handy abschließe, ich einfach die Simkarte tauschen kann (würde meine blau-Karte verwenden) und dann weniger für Anrufe und sms bezahlen würde. Könnte ich damit also die Preise für sms und Anrufe, die im Vertrag selbst festgeschrieben sind umgehen?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2009)

klar geht das, es wird ja nicht das handy, sondern die sim-card erkannt. 

die frage is nur, ob das handy ganz allgemein mit einer anderen simcard als der vom handy-anbieter läuft. stichwort "simlock". es kann sein, dass man erst nach ablauf der vetragsdauer das handy freischalten kann, oder gegen ein entgelt.


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2009)

Dieses Simlock ist meist bei Handys aus solchen Prepaid starter Packs.


----------



## riedochs (25. Juli 2009)

Vertragshandys mit Simlock ist mir in den 12 Jahren Handyverträge noch keins untergekommen.


----------

